# Premature labor??



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a doe not due till 5/23 she has been laying around alot and pawing the ground her udder is very small legitimates where like jello last night I forgot to check this morning but this morning she has thick yellow discharge I am afraid she is going into labor she did eat like crazy but my last three does kept eating through there whole labor not sure what I should do


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Uh oh.... sounds like she is close. I would get a vet out ASAP or expect dead kids...

I am really sorry for the bad births, I read about DD. That is just horrible.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no, I'm praying she waits...missed what happened to DD. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Uh oh.... sounds like she is close. I would get a vet out ASAP or expect dead kids...
> 
> I am really sorry for the bad births, I read about DD. That is just horrible.


Thank you I just talk to my vet he thinks she maybe ok because her bag isn't filling up it is very small but told me to keep eye on her said there won't be much I can do other then care for them but to call him if things change praying she hold on just for at least 13 more days


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Di said:


> Oh no, I'm praying she waits...missed what happened to DD. Sorry for your loss.


Thank you!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just checked Bella she is panting very hard won't stand more then a minute then paws ground and lays back down


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope she waits!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Me too but they way she is panting and won't stand long I am not sure :/ but maybe that is her way to keep from going into labor


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My boer spent days acting labor like, but she was just moving the baby around. I'm hoping a similar case for you. But I don't think I'd let her get really distressed. You may need to go in and see if there's a kid sitting there.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for the information I was thinking I might need to check her she is acting very weird and hasn't been doing much moving around for a week or so the panting today really concerns me also none of my other does are panting and Dezzy is as big as a house if anyone was panting I would think it would be her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it hot weather there? If so she may be uncomfortable and panting, which can be normal late pregnancy. 
Hopefully, she will wait til full term.

Although, she does look like she is off her sides from the behind shot. 

How are her ligs?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Today it is warm 75 but she is only one panting and I have black pygmy ready to kid any day who is handling heat fine I just checked her ligaments they are gone I can touch my 2 fingers together she is moving from spot to spot a lot and very aggressive to my other does the yellow discharge has stopped she is still a little wet and gooie I am pretty sure her udder is filling
























Hoping she bred early and I didn't know it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The ligs are like pencils on each side of the tailhead area, not felt like you said to get your fingers around it. You push down on each side and feel for the ligs. If you do not feel those on each side or they are disappearing, she is closer. Sometimes they do come and go.

Can you wash up and put on a new rubber glove, go in with 2 fingers and she if she is open or closed? If you hit a wall not to deep in, she is closed. If your fingers go in with no blockage easily, she is open and ready to kid. 
I am concerned as she is not up on her sides with babies as they may be in the birthing canal or heading that way now.
If you think she is in trouble contact a goat vet. Especially pawing getting up and down like that ect

Has she tried to push at all?

white creamy discharge is normal late term, they will get messy. They can lose their plug a month or so prior to kidding. When you see a amber clear tube long discharge, she is really close.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

My doe just kidded today. She had a due date of either the 2nd or 23rd. So maybe she did get bred earlier. Was she with a buck all December? Hoping for a full term healthy delivery for you!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She won't let me check her and I don't want to stress her so I am not pushing the issue 
She had yellow stringy discharge this morning about 6 inches lol but has stopped as of this afternoon 
No pushing yet but pawing ground and aggressive with other does 
I could not feel her ligaments at all today 
No she wasn't was a buck other then on the 23rd of December but that is not to say one of my bucks didn't get out and my husband just didn't tell me about it that has happened before 
Her udder is filling but isn't full


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You know your Doe best, we can only advise,hope she is OK.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for all the advise


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope all goes well for you and your girl. please keep us updated!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My boer doe had hard o find ligaments. They were very far from the tail head and always very low. If I didn't search hard I woulda never found them. And hers did come and go. The first time I couldn't feel them was 2 weeks before she kidded. Also that same doe did panting, but mainly when she was laying down. If she's really distressed I would definitely check her. Hopefully she's just a major drama queen and will hold out till her due date!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bella made it through the night I did a lot of feeling around and still do not feel any ligs she didn't have any more discharge yesterday but again this morning she has a long string of yellow discharge she is still panting but seems to have slowed some she seemed more comfortable this morning her bag is filling more but still not full so hoping she will hold out vet is coming around lunch time he will check her out then


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope all is OK, keep us updated.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Everything still looking no more discharge vet was out said she looks good temps good when he went to check her for dilation she freaked out so we decided to not do that so as to not to stress her and possible cause her to go into labor so we are just watching and waiting and have to call if there are any changes he didn't feel her ligs either which isn't a good sign but he said check them couple times a day as some do come and go she might be one of those girls


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Once again Bella had discharge this morning no more yesterday afternoon so I am watching and waiting thinking this is just going to be how she is this is her ff


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I must be so stressful for you, prayers sent. :hug:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I must be so stressful for you, prayers sent. :hug:


Thank you for your prayers it is getting to be! I am usually very good with stress but things haven't been going great for my girls lately so I am afraid of loosing there babies or them or both and with lack of sleep it is starting to wear on me just a little :/ thanks to everyone on here I haven't lost it yet!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are pulling for you


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bella is still hanging in there still having discharge every morning but not as much as she was


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Everyday is one day closer. 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sandhillfarm said:


> Everyday is one day closer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


I like that philosophy for this doe.

Hang in there Bella, I think everyone at TGS is hanging in there as well hoping she will make it. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes we are.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bella and I thank you!! She is still hanging in not to much moving around though she mostly lays around gets up to eat and drink night time she moves around a bit more we have had some hot weather and I think that is starting to take a toll on her she will lay down next to when I am in barn and make the worst moaning noises there are  partly I think cause she is a little dramatic lol her bag is filling being that she is a FF I have no idea what size her bag will end up bring when it is finally full I did notice this morning her baby side has popped out a little more to me she isn't very large at all I am expecting a single birth and praying she makes it till at least Monday here are some pics I took Sunday

























I was trying to show them to a friend of mine because she is so hallow looking and I can not find her ligs for the life of me nothing just 2 empty holes on both sides and I check them at least 2xs a day to see if there is any change and nithing since Friday when they disappeared all together


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bella, please wait, to introduce your kiddo's. We will be patient and I pray you will wait longer.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We are still hanging in there poor Bella looks terribly uncomfortable but holding her own!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, my Nigerian does have been going through pre-labor on and off for about three weeks. 

Also, they are ready when they are ready. Really good nutrition can make them kid early, too. I have a goat veterinary book that mentions that multiples will be born earlier, and one sex (I forgot if it was male or female) tends to be born earlier. 

Don't worry. Some goats are more dramatic than others, that's all.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pssst! Bella!
Having the kids running around you like terrors is a lot worse than having them INSIDE you!!! So keep them there for a little while longer 

It seems as though half of everyone is praying for their does to hold onto the babies, while the other half is wishing that their does will pop. Can't the goats just do it normally for once? No? I really didn't think so...


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay Bella made it to 140 days!!! I believe a lot of her issues are from the heat the last 4 days or so she has been more relaxed and not looking so bad discharge still on and off udder still filling but not full so all seems to be good! 
Thanks for all the information I did not know that about good nutrition I would also love the name of that book I am always looking good goat information


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad to read she is doing well. Some of our does in the past have had a lot of discharge in their last month of pregnancy, so I think that could be fairly normal.
Just like people, goats are all different, so you may not be able to compare her to your other does. We have had some that handle pregnancy better than others.
We had 2 does who had triplets in January, 1 could hardly walk at all, she'd go from the barn to her favorite spot outside and lay down. The only time she'd get up was to get hay or water. The other doe moaned and groaned and acted uncomfortable but had no problems getting around.
The last pregnant doe kidded a couple of weeks ago, and her ligs were low and mushy for weeks & I was able to pretty much wrap my hand around her tailhead.

So hopefully it's all normal, and she's just being a drama queen. That's what I am hoping for you anyway  I'd rather have a drama queen than a real issue.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am definitely seeing all my does are different with there pregnancy's it is quiet stressful at times lol most of mine have had some discharge a couple weeks before delivery but usually clear Bella's has been much more and yellowish which is the alarming issue to me but I am thinking you are right and this is just her and this is her ff so I have nothing to compare to hoping for healthy baby/babies and does! I have only had 2 doelings and one was still born so hoping my last 3 does have all doelings lol I am going to be sad for kidding season to be over but will welcome the much needed rest!! Lol


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> Thanks for all the information I did not know that about good nutrition I would also love the name of that book I am always looking good goat information


The veterinary reference book is: 
"Goat Medicine" by Mary C. Smith and David M. Sherman (Jan 15, 1994)

Mary Smith is THE goat and sheep expert at Cornell Veterinary School in Ithaca, NY.

It is a bit technical, but if you are willing to do some reading, you can find all sorts of useful information. Very pricey new, but some people really hate the technical style and sell their copies for less to get rid of it. Some supply houses have it for less than amazon.com.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Squires said:


> The veterinary reference book is:
> "Goat Medicine" by Mary C. Smith and David M. Sherman (Jan 15, 1994)
> 
> Mary Smith is THE goat and sheep expert at Cornell Veterinary School in Ithaca, NY.
> ...


Great thank you!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sending prayers up for you and Bella ! I hope she can hold out till her due date. How very dramatic for the both of you :hug:
I am hyperventilating while reading your thread ! Oh God I can only imagine the stress you are going through ! If it were me , I would be a goner


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> I am definitely seeing all my does are different with there pregnancy's it is quiet stressful at times lol most of mine have had some discharge a couple weeks before delivery but usually clear Bella's has been much more and yellowish which is the alarming issue to me but I am thinking you are right and this is just her and this is her ff so I have nothing to compare to hoping for healthy baby/babies and does! I have only had 2 doelings and one was still born so hoping my last 3 does have all doelings lol I am going to be sad for kidding season to be over but will welcome the much needed rest!! Lol


I totally understand! It can be so stressful when things don't seem normal. We've had a doe with a weird delivery before, I was told it could have been linked to the fact we let them have fescue hay free choice from a round bale. You'd never think that a common hay would cause something crazy like that.

Have you felt baby movement at all? Usually the best time for me to feel movement is right after the doe has had her grain. I can either feel the baby on the lower right side, or just in front of the udder. Closer to due date, it's harder to feel, but usually you can feel little nudges, or sometimes baby body parts which is really neat.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I totally understand! It can be so stressful when things don't seem normal. We've had a doe with a weird delivery before, I was told it could have been linked to the fact we let them have fescue hay free choice from a round bale. You'd never think that a common hay would cause something crazy like that.
> 
> Have you felt baby movement at all? Usually the best time for me to feel movement is right after the doe has had her grain. I can either feel the baby on the lower right side, or just in front of the udder. Closer to due date, it's harder to feel, but usually you can feel little nudges, or sometimes baby body parts which is really neat.


No I have not felt any baby movement Bella does not like me to feel around her belly much I try to a lot

Last night Bella had a wet ring around her vaginal opening that looked like she had a little bloody discharge nothing major but looked like she had a little she acting fine ate drank and was pretty active which she has been too much of lately 
Keeping my my fingers crossed she holds on a little longer just over a week now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hold on Bella.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bella gave me a long night she had thick dark yellow discharge with a ting of blood in it at feeding time so I watched her all night just to make sure she didn't go into labor nope she is just keeping me on my toes lol this morning she is good little clear discharge udder is 3/4 full so thinking we are good for the day but we will see









This was last night


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good girl Bella , you hang in there girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, hang in their girl and you too goatgirl16


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bella is still hanging on she lays down most of day only getting up to eat and drink most of the time


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So miss Bella is still hanging in there today is day 145 she seems good except she seems to loose alot of urine when coughs and lays down also when she lays down her vagina opens quiet a bit any one else have this happen?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good girl Bella


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatgirl16 said:


> So miss Bella is still hanging in there today is day 145 she seems good except she seems to loose alot of urine when coughs and lays down also when she lays down her vagina opens quiet a bit any one else have this happen?


Yes, it is normal.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's Bella's babies the little stinker had them with out me


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what beautiful little babies! good girl Bella for holding out until almost the end! congrats!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Omygoodness! Oh happy day! Yay yay yay! :stars:  They are SO freaking cute :clap::wahoo: Nice job, Bella. Boys or girls?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Bella and goatgirl16 :wahoo::stars:

They are gorgeous 

Well done Bella :sun:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Omygoodness! Oh happy day! Yay yay yay! :stars:  They are SO freaking cute :clap::wahoo: Nice job, Bella. Boys or girls?


Both boys


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She was very tricky about it too her udder never filled completely still isn't completely full and nvr had any discharge lastnight or this morning I checked her at 6:00 and 6:30 nothing my husband checked her at 8:30 there they where 2 beautiful baby boys lol the little brat has had me on edge for a month and then waits to have them when I am not there lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Miss Bella doing ?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> She was very tricky about it too her udder never filled completely still isn't completely full and nvr had any discharge lastnight or this morning I checked her at 6:00 and 6:30 nothing my husband checked her at 8:30 there they where 2 beautiful baby boys lol the little brat has had me on edge for a month and then waits to have them when I am not there lol


LOL!!! from what i understand, that is the doe's code.... mine didn't give me ANY signs except soft-ish ligs the evening before she kidded...she had a fairly large udder for the longest time. she couldn't wait until i got up out of bed before giving birth. sigh....these goats can be so infuriating sometimes, eh???


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> LOL!!! from what i understand, that is the doe's code.... mine didn't give me ANY signs except soft-ish ligs the evening before she kidded...she had a fairly large udder for the longest time. she couldn't wait until i got up out of bed before giving birth. sigh....these goats can be so infuriating sometimes, eh???


Yes she was definitely fallowing the code lol and Bella has always been the one to keep me thinking lol they are definitely flustering at times lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, sorry I missed this, I been watching and praying she will kid when she is due.

Congrats, they are adorable and well worth the wait.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, sorry I missed this, I been watching and praying she will kid when she is due.
> 
> Congrats, they are adorable and well worth the wait.


Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------

